# 83lb cobia



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

My deckhand and his budscaught this stud on another boat today. Thought you guys would enjoy the pics. Hopefully Breeze Fab will be done with my rig soon so we can boat a few.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats the big mack right there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a few steaks right there!!!! Great job on a hause!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

that is a hoss! good job on the angler...thanks robert...when you gonna get this way?

mike


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!that thing is HUGE!!!! thanks for sharing:clap


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *on the rocks (4/6/2010)*that is a hoss! good job on the angler...thanks robert...when you gonna get this way?
> 
> mike


Who's Robert??


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry...either way...thought it was robert who left his boat at the house during ska last year or so...

mike


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

BEAST! Congratulations!

Skip


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *on the rocks (4/6/2010)*sorry...either way...thought it was robert who left his boat at the house during ska last year or so...
> 
> mike


No worries, I get people mixed up on a daily basis (ADD)


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn just Damn ! Congrats !


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

> *ironman172 (4/6/2010)*WOW!!!!that thing is HUGE!!!! thanks for sharing:clap


Thats what she said


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow what a stud!! If they have a little extra meat I can make some disappear!


----------

